# Sticky  Rules, Moderators and a Look Behind the Scenes of Watchuseek



## Crusader

Hello all,

please note that rule no. 5 (the rule dealing with pictures) has been updated to provide more clarity which pictures are acceptable, and which are not. It is hoped that misunderstandings can be better prevented.

The rule now reads:



> 5 Images in posts and signatures containing weapons of any kind (including, but not limited to, guns and knives) are not allowed. There is an exception for pictures of a documentary nature which illustrate the actual use of watches, and which are in keeping with the general theme of the forum in which they are posted. Staged or gratuitous pictures containing weapons, however, are prohibited without exception.
> 
> Moreover, any picture that would not be suitable for viewing at an average workplace should not be posted here, i.e. nudity and other adult themes are unacceptable.
> 
> Please generally exercise discretion when posting pictures in keeping with the kind and courteous spirit of the forum. In case of doubt, please contact the forum moderators prior to posting in order to avoid disputes and misunderstandings.
> 
> Any posting of images is subject to review, and the determination of what is acceptable is at the sole discretion of the moderators and the management of Watchuseek. They will take appropriate action should any picture be deemed to be offensive or aggressive, and their decisions are final.


You can find the full set of rules here and at the top of each WatchUSeek forum. The rules are the same for all WatchUSeek fora.


----------



## Crusader

*Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*

... what they look like, and what their background is?

Well, Ernie Romers, the owner of WUS, has added a few pictures and descriptions of the Moderators Team to the main WUS menu:

See: http://www.watchuseek.com/site/moderators.htm


----------



## Crusader

*Re: WatchUSeek Rules Update*

Just a friendly reminder that the WatchUSeek-wide forum rules have recently been updated, clarifying _inter alia _the WUS policy on signatures and watch-related ventures.

Please take a moment to check that you are up-to-date on the WatchUSeek rules.


----------



## Flightpath

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*

Wow, they all look so normal, ;-)

nice to see their faces and read a little about the those who put in heaps to make this a great place to visit & learn!

........... thanks for your efforts guys, great job!!:-!

(and thanks for putting up with all our questions):thanks

-Flightpath


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*

Please note that the moderators team page is continually updated.


----------



## mr1973

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*



> Picture was taken in my favorite place to drink coffee, Cafe Hawelka in Vienna...


That´s indeed one of the nicest places in Vienna. The spirit there still lives on ;-)



> American living in Germany, married with 2 teenagers...


Damn. There must be something I´ve done wrong. I´m married with an old fart :-x:-x:-d 

Very, very nice idea. Was it yours Martin?


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*



mr1973 said:


> Very, very nice idea. Was it yours Martin?


Not at all. This is entirely Ernie's project. :-!


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*

Please note that a list of all moderators - nearly 50, for all the different Watchuseek fora - has been added to the mod. squad lineup.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*

... and updated again, including a portrait of our new co-moderator whifferdill: http://www.watchuseek.com/site/moderators.htm


----------



## goldie'sdad

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*

Great info. Nice to have a face with a pen name.


----------



## Crusader

*Re: WatchUSeek Rules Update*

A few updates have been added ... please check out the current version of the rules at http://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines


----------



## Crusader

*A Look Behind The Scenes of Watchuseek*

Ernie with the help of man moderators has set up a page on which you can read about what's going on behind the scenes of Watchuseek, and what it takes to make this an enjoyable forum for thousands of members and visitors.

We think that the members should be able to learn about how things are done on Watchuseek, and that this should not be a secret. We hope that members will better understand the mechanics - and the necessities - of keeping this forum a great place for members from all over the globe to come to, and spend some time in enjoyment of our favorite pastime.

Examples of the questions that are answered on the FAQs are "What is a 'privately owned watch forum'?"; "Why do we need rules?"; "How are moderators appointed?" and "What are moderators-at-large?"

Please see here: http://www.watchuseek.com/site/lookbehindthescenes.htm


----------



## Crusader

*Re: Have you ever wondered about the WUS moderators ...*

I have consolidated the three stickies on rules, moderators and the Watchuseek FAQs into a single sticky thread.


----------

